# Holiday gift exchange????



## patrickfraser (Dec 2, 2013)

I know we did this last year (Thanks, fleurdejoo, we miss you  ) http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=27614&amp;hl=%2Bholiday+%2Bgift+%2Bexchange I was wondering if anyone would like to do it again.

Times getting short........

I will list people as they chime in as wanting to participate.

Deadline and name drawing will be on 12/16

Names should be in by noon and I will list who got who sometime in the PM.

I think this should give us enough time to get a good participation and still be able to get the gifts off in time for Christmas delivery.

Any further suggestions/comments?

Participants-

agent A

AxolotlsAreCoolToo

bobericc

D_Hemptress

Paradoxica

Patrickfraser

sally

Sticky


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Dec 2, 2013)

Im in!


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 2, 2013)

im in too


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 2, 2013)

Let's do this!


----------



## agent A (Dec 2, 2013)

i'll do it


----------



## sally (Dec 2, 2013)

I'll do it


----------



## kingmatt (Dec 2, 2013)

can we make a rule it has to be worth shipping like it cant be a l2 abby chinese for 10 shipped lol


----------



## agent A (Dec 2, 2013)

i think theres a $15 spending limit

i may do some gift card regifting


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 2, 2013)

There was a $15 max last year, so I spent $15. I covered the shipping in addition to the $15. Just don't cheap out on the recipient. Ask yourself how you'd enjoy receiving what you are sending.


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 2, 2013)

I'd like to participate.. But shipping from here to there and vice versa is quite a bit more expensive. Since I live in canada


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 3, 2013)

Extrememantid said:


> I'd like to participate.. But shipping from here to there and vice versa is quite a bit more expensive. Since I live in canada


hmmmmm...true, true. US ONLY??? :blink:


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 3, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> hmmmmm...true, true. US ONLY??? :blink:


Yeah, that would make the most sence.. There is pretty much 2 canadians that are active on Here..


----------



## Sticky (Dec 3, 2013)

Count me in too!


----------



## agent A (Dec 3, 2013)

Extrememantid said:


> Yeah, that would make the most sence.. There is pretty much 2 canadians that are active on Here..


why don't the Canadian members do a swap of their own?


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 3, 2013)

agent A said:


> why don't the Canadian members do a swap of their own?


Thats a good idea.. First we need someone else to be in (canadian). Then I'd prob join


----------



## bobericc (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm game


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 10, 2013)

Only a week to go. Anybody else wanna participate??? :santa:


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 15, 2013)

ONLY 8? Last chance to get your name in before sign-up closes tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, here it is...... You gift to the person below you (if you are #8, you gift to #1)

There were 8 items in your list. Here they are in random order:


Paradoxica
AxolotlsAreCoolToo
D_Hemptress
Patrickfraser
Sticky
sally
agent A
bobericc
Timestamp: 2013-12-16 20:54:35 UTC


----------



## devetaki9 (Dec 16, 2013)

I will definitely participate next year, this year has been a little rough for me.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh man! I wish I had been here in time.

Been so busy.


----------



## twolfe (Dec 21, 2013)

Jude, it's good to see you on the forum! I, too, have been busy this year. I started a second part-time job and don't have as much free time as I did in the past.

So, what did you guys give each other? Is there another thread somewhere?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 21, 2013)

Good question! We want to know!! Hey Tammy I will exchange with you if you want. No pressure though!!


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 23, 2013)

I just got mine from Boberric, and it's awesome!







Some new teas to try, a little chocolate, a nice warm beanie, and best of all a (sub adult?) Rhombodera!

Here's the lady getting a "Welcome to the West Coast" snack






Thanks so much dude!


----------



## agent A (Dec 23, 2013)

lol for a second I thought she was a picture on the tea box :lol:


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 23, 2013)

agent A said:


> lol for a second I thought she was a picture on the tea box :lol:


same lol


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 23, 2013)

agent A said:


> lol for a second I thought she was a picture on the tea box :lol:


Ha! For my gift I sent a plastic mantis toy, and when I opened the box I thought I had just gotten back the same thing


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 24, 2013)

I received my package today.

I received a nice "good karma" bracelet. Who's couldn't use a boost?






Some delicious cookies. I know, because i ate 2. lol






There was a mystery "stowaway"






...and a dried booger (jk, it's a tiny ooth of some sort)


----------



## bobericc (Dec 25, 2013)

Those cookies look awesome :^0


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 25, 2013)

BTW Bobericc, what is "Cha Preto Pekoe" tea? (I don't speak Portuguese)


----------



## agent A (Dec 26, 2013)

i got my gift the other day

a spreading board and an atlas pair of specimens


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 26, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> I received my package today.
> 
> I received a nice "good karma" bracelet. Who's couldn't use a boost?
> 
> ...


im glad you liked everything!



bobericc said:


> Those cookies look awesome :^0


s'more cookies! they are super easy to make


----------



## bobericc (Dec 26, 2013)

Just got mine from alex

Thanks buddy, going right next to the pinned chaeta


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 26, 2013)

got a mantisplace.com hat from AxolotlsAreCoolToo, thank you


----------



## agent A (Dec 26, 2013)

bobericc said:


> Just got mine from alex
> 
> Thanks buddy, going right next to the pinned chaeta


yay she made it in 1 piece! I built the case she's in all by myself  

and no that missing leg did not snap off, she never had it when she was alive, she lost it during the final molt

she fell right after molting and though externally was fine, internally something must have gone wrong because over the next few weeks she slowly weakened and died

so I preserved her and I've had her specimen for over 3 years I think

her sister meanwhile lived almost 15 months as adults and wouldn't have made such a good specimen after that lol


----------



## sally (Dec 26, 2013)

Sticky sent me the most wonderful handmade alpaca fiber hat ever. It is so soft and beautiful, my whole family is fighting over it  I can not tell you how lovely and soft this hat is. Thank you sticky


----------



## Sticky (Dec 27, 2013)

sally said:


> Sticky sent me the most wonderful handmade alpaca fiber hat ever. It is so soft and beautiful, my whole family is fighting over it  I can not tell you how lovely and soft this hat is. Thank you sticky


Im glad you like it! The top fuzzy part is english angora, the brim is baby alpaca. I live for soft fibers! I hope it survives your family fighting over it!


----------



## bobericc (Dec 27, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> BTW Bobericc, what is "Cha Preto Pekoe" tea? (I don't speak Portuguese)


Its a soft black tea from the azores. Tastes great with a little honey and a touch of milk. Those two are my favorite black teas. Darjeeling has a muscatel grape flavor and is Himalayan.


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 29, 2013)

What did everybody else get?


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Dec 29, 2013)

i got two insect net cylinders from paradoxica!

just in time to house a bunch more nymphs from another hatch.









thanks again


----------



## agent A (Dec 29, 2013)

AxolotlsAreCoolToo said:


> i got two insect net cylinders from paradoxica!
> 
> just in time to house a bunch more nymphs from another hatch.
> 
> ...


your room doesnt look very invitingadd some color to the wall man


----------



## Sticky (Jan 1, 2014)

I got some wonderful chocolates, beautiful handmade jewelry and some candys from Patrickfraser! Thanks so much! This was fun, I hope we do this next year.


----------

